# Concave wheels on a TT



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Fellas, 

I'd love to see a concave type wheel on the TT. 









OR wheels like an OZ volcano or a Mille Migila Sfera. I think the rounded 'in' surface with the concave or the rounded 'out' look like the sfera or volcano might look serious. 

Anyone seen anything like this on a tt?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I've got a couple..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BBS RS II:heart:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Are those MRRs Neb?

They look stunning!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah, MMR HR4 19x8 front and 19x9 rear.. should have went 19x9 all around


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Those look nice. :thumbup:

I'm planning to run concave wheels on my car.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

OZ volcanos are not what most would consider a concave wheel... concave wheels would not have a lip.

before i picked up my turbo twists i was considering a set of avant garde m310

they're cheap and available in a bunch of finishes and have an awesome concave/motorsport look to them


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i was thinking these too wish some1 had em on their tt to show off


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I almost got the avant garde, they're sick wheels.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Neb said:


> I've got a couple..


What width and offset are these wheels? TIA


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

19x8 et 20 front
19x9 et 10 rear

215/35/19 tire all around.


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Neb said:


> 19x8 et 20 front
> 19x9 et 10 rear
> 
> 215/35/19 tire all around.



Thanks! Looks really good. :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

volksvrsex said:


>



Are these 18's? Last I saw the 111's only come in 18's in 5 x 100. Do you have more pics of the car with them? :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^^^ Same request here! Side ($) Shot?


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> ^^^ Same request here! Side ($) Shot?


sorry i don't have any other pics at the moment


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Are they 18's?


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

dogger said:


> Are they 18's?


yes sir 18"


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Projekt Zwo P2's (18x8.5)


----------



## pepe88 (Sep 10, 2011)

How did you get the HR4 to fit since they don't make it in 5x100?


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry for the bad angle, I'm getting some better pics shortly... these are the 18" staggared 111's on my TT


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

deepblueT said:


> Projekt Zwo P2's (18x8.5)






wiki said:


> The word concave means curving in or hollowed inward, as opposed to convex.



these and the nurburgrings are not concave wheels either... the have a small concave section in the middle

the m111s are a prime example of a true concave wheel


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

pepe88 said:


> How did you get the HR4 to fit since they don't make it in 5x100?


adapters :thumbup:


----------



## Carlos.Abdiel (Aug 24, 2016)

*Rims*

What rims are those? And what size are they??????


----------

